# Hi!



## Silver (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Brothers,
I am a correctional officer in florida, living the suburban dream. Newly initiated on Aug 6, 2011. die hard Gator and jaguar fan. Overwhelmed at first by the memory work, now overwhelmed by the Brothers willing and wanting to help. I am honored to call all of you Brothers!!!!


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome, and congrats on your recent EA.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 11, 2011)

Where are you located? I am in Marianna.


----------



## Silver (Aug 11, 2011)

Lake city


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations on taking the first degree,there is so much to learn ,but fear not ea there are many to help.


----------



## SC Heston (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations and enjoy the Journey.


----------



## Wayfarer (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Benton (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## JTM (Aug 14, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------

